# ECSD Family Fishing Rodeo Labor Day Weekend!



## salty (Nov 19, 2008)

Escambia County School District Maintenance Department's 2nd Annual Family Fishing Rodeo will be held this weekend at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. Proceeds are to benefit the Backpack Project which directly feeds children. Seventeen categories in both Open and Jr Divisions. Guaranteed cash prizes in Open Division, trophies in Jr Divisions. Entry fee $15 Open (age 10 and up), $1 Juniors (under 10). Ticket includes hotdog dinner at captain's meeting and fish fry dinner at awards ceremony. Additional fish fry dinners available for $5 to non-anglers. The captain's meeting will be at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club, Friday Aug 29, 6:30 PM. Tickets available at meeting in addition to most tackle stores. No tickets will be sold after Captain's meeting. Calcuttas available as well as several opportunity drawings. See link for rodeo brochure. http://ecsd-fl.schoolloop.com/maintenance


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*See you there*

My daughter and I will be fishing this tournament, looking forward to contributing to a great cause.

Is the Captain's meeting required?


----------



## salty (Nov 19, 2008)

The captain's meeting is recommended but not required. There will be a few changes discussed, one being the Amberjack category has been eliminated due to the season closing. Triggerfish will be substituted for Amberjack. Also the book neglects to say that Lionfish may be captured by any method (i.e. speared, gigged, etc). All fish weighed in must be Florida legal. Please remember that ticket sales will cease after the meeting.


----------

